

Device allows plants to Twitter - tipjoy
http://www.reuters.com/article/smallBusinessNews/idUSTRE52U42B20090331?pageNumber=1&virtualBrandChannel=0

======
josefresco
Reminds me of a Far Side cartoon where they revealed what dogs were saying
when barking (basically "hello" over and over).

------
biohacker42
08: [http://www.engadget.com/2008/02/25/diy-kit-lets-
houseplants-...](http://www.engadget.com/2008/02/25/diy-kit-lets-houseplants-
twitter-when-they-need-water/)

And flagged.

------
joshu
It's way too expensive. I think you could build a cheaper one with Xbee
instead of ethernet.

I've been tempted to hire someone to build a few of these things. Any arduino
hackers around?

